# Afraid of Heights?...Not These Guys!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

*







* Image credits: Joel Sartore




 Image credits: twentytwowords.com




 Image credits: Paolo Seimandi




 Image credits: Eickholt
 See more: http://www.boredpanda.com/crazy-mountain-goats/


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh geeze, why do I look at a thread that says 'heights'?  Those things are just wrong.  They defy everything we know about gravity and balance.  Stop showing me that stuff SB!



Hey, could you imagine trying to keep one in the yard?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

They'd make all the fence-jumping dogs in the neighborhood look like amateurs, lol!


----------



## Casper (Jan 24, 2014)

_*Great pics SB......
How in the hell do they do that????
:dunno:*_


----------



## Falcon (Jan 25, 2014)

Sometimes I go to the dumpsters and lick the thrownout liquor bottles, but not for the minerals.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

[FONT=arial, sans, sans-serif]The real mountain climbers[/FONT]


----------

